# Camp Pendelton Bulldog Race Time!



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

This is a nice race!

Camp Pendleton Hard Corps Race Series 2012


----------



## the sarge (Jan 10, 2011)

i did the bike race and the duathalon last year. they are well run events with a nice course


----------



## Rad Fondo (Feb 7, 2012)

Really fun event! We ride the course (well, 90%) every Sunday. 8:45 from San Clemente Cyclery. 50 mile group ride if interested.


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

Rained out!

But I got a free event shirt.


----------

